# thanksgiving weekend



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

To those who DO celebrate Thanksgiving and also to those who Don't. I want to say have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving weekend, and enjoy yourselves!
Best wishes to All my friends and customers.

Anna....Bettaforu!


----------

